# dogs



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

hey guys this is my puppy










he is almost 10 months old


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cute pup!

My Weimaraner pup at about 4 months old (she's now about 5 months old):













































Our 5 year old Shih Tzu:


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

u got a cute little pup 2 well so to say hahahaha mine is little around 9 pounds and thats as much hes going to weight in total hopefully

lol mine is a little fuzzball


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Is yours a malteese?

Kinda reminds me of my familys (parents) dog, his name is Cody. Half malteese, half poodle. Friendliest dog in the world.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

heres a pic of my old dog, we had to get rid of her tho because she bit every person that came into our house.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mike123 said:


> heres a pic of my old dog, we had to get rid of her tho because *she bit every person that came into our house.*


My type of dog. Keep people away from the Booze


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> heres a pic of my old dog, we had to get rid of her tho because *she bit every person that came into our house.*


My type of dog. Keep people away from the Booze








[/quote]
My type of dog too, but my mom wasnt too happy about it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this is a pic of both our dogs. Bruno and Roxy. Bruno is the oldest, but we've had roxy the longest. they are best friends...like if one of them is gone for a while, like to the groomers or something, the other one gets really uneasy and cant sit still. then when they see eachother they get rowdy. sorry for teh quality of pic, roxy was abused as a puppy and she is terrified of cameras, so sometimes i need to hide the camera behind something or sneak up on her snap one. lol. im on a different computer right now, so when i get on my one i might have some better pics.








this is our irish wolfhound x briard. he's like 7 or 8 years old. he was rescued so we arent so sure his EXACT age. friendliest dog ever, but he can be pretty protective when my gf and i playfight.lol. most ppl are terrified by him, but anyone who actually meets him loves him.








this is roxy. she's a sheltie, husky, shepherd mix. we got her a few years ago when she was like 7 months old. found her in the shelter and all the shelter workers were saying how horrible a dog she was, how she was stupid, wasnt able to learn anything, and that they wouldnt be surprised if she got put down soon. i couldnt believe how they were talking about this poor little dog, so we rescued her. now she's one of the smartest, friendliest, funniest dogs ive ever met. ive taught her to retrieve everything from the newspaper, to a beer, to my bag of weed. its awesome. "roxy, get me my bag!" 30 seconds later she's sitting in front of me with the baggie in her mouth. my friends get a huge kick out of it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^ Just make sure you don't say that by accident in front of a cop.

"Bad Roxy I didn't say get me my bag, I said GET ME MY RAG"


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

<----- 1 year old mini aussie


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no problems with that b_ack. she hates cops.lol


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Our Beagles


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's Stewie from this time last year to today..


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Fred, my 13 yr old Springer Spaniel


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Crosshairs-


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Bentley , my 3 year old rottie


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pic of my jack russel terrier "Daisy"


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Chino, the dog I bought for my girlfriend whom I will be moving in with in about a month.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Is yours a malteese?
> 
> Kinda reminds me of my familys (parents) dog, his name is Cody. Half malteese, half poodle. Friendliest dog in the world.


ya hes a maltipoo hahahahahhhahahah
so yes they are the same breed


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You guys have some great looking dogs!
I love the Rottie.

Here's my Stanley. He's 3 years old. 
aka "Snaggletooth"























And This is Gus. He's 1 year old.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Here's my German Wirehaired Pointer, Cosmo cause he comes into a room just like Kramer from Seinfeld.
First as a pup, about 15 months. Nice lump, huh? He jumped up and slammed his head on the top of his cage. It was literally the size of a golfball but had no lasting effect.









Second at about 2.5 years, he's 4 now, about 75 pounds. Great dog, smart, well trained and just a blast to be around.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

my 2 boxers, about 1 year 3months. first one is Bruno. second is Tank


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Here's my German Wirehaired Pointer, Cosmo cause he comes into a room just like Kramer from Seinfeld.
> First as a pup, about 15 months. Nice lump, huh? He jumped up and slammed his head on the top of his cage. It was literally the size of a golfball but had no lasting effect.
> 
> View attachment 145387
> ...


that's a great looking dog. ive never seen a wirehaired pointer before. my brother in law has a shorthaired pointer and i think that dog is awesome. but i like the look of the wirehaired even more.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

here is my dog he is going on 14 years old nothin wrong with no problems at all still acts like a puppy, but he did get that dog food poisn tho he came threw god the company to pay the bill also 
lemme know what u think of him. 2nd one is a little old top one is only 3 days ago


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Bama, 2 year old german shepherd. hes about 85lbs in these.






























edit: i found some from a couple weeks after we brought him home.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

This is Sadie, Shes a Great Dane.

Anyone who remembers my other post of Sadie at the start of April. Those who dont these were two of the Pictures.

















And these are the two newest that my sister took since my camera is a POS and does not work anymore.
Anyway we switched her food to Iams Large breed dog food/orange flavoured chewable vitamin C 1000 mg








As you can see the head is now like a horse


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

great dogs



heres my 3.5 year old pit bull

spanky


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

mattones how much vitamin c do you give your dogs?


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

my puppy loves to watch my piranha swim its soo funny he just sits there watching


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Gus my bullmastiff/pitbull mix, about 2.5 years old






























Gizmo my gf's lhasha Apso/Poodle Mix, about 2, and them hanging out...


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

This is Kimo, I lost him in may of last year to kidney failure, tough loss I had him 11 years


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

is jiam ji girl surfing pfury in the background??lmfao


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

this is my knucklehead.... his name is snoop


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is clubber
he is 2 years old in november
he loves swimming, he has so much energy, its such a shame that he sometimes snaps at people. We're working hard to train him, I just hope he calms down soon!










idiot


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hes a few snaps of my boxer" tyson" goin on 7 years and stil goin strong( and thay said you kneeded to have papers to own a good pure breed dog.. rubbish...!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

nice dogs guys


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my male lab/rot mix








female chow sheppard mix


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great looking dogs,


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

my blue nose pit Smokey.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

jpdaballa said:


> my blue nose pit Smokey.


there he is, i love that dog man


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

ya thats a nice pup















everyone


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

American Pitbull Terrier, Titan turned a year old alst week !


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

nice dog, noticed those pink nuts....you gonna get him neutered? in socal they crazy about neutering dogs. costs alot to register unneutered dosg so now mine got no nuts. (damn im rambling)


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

No i dont' plan on nuetering him, The breeder wants to Mate him with a new female She's all Blue and white chest He Will hopefully Make some beautifull Pupps in the future! Oh and his nuts are red because he has dry skin right now he was licking them because of it , were coming out of the witner months and he had dry skin most of the time thru winter just now shaping up!


----------



## joshuaw (May 12, 2007)

here's my mutt.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

here is some more of mine


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

heres tank 85 pounds, 1 year 2-3 months old

other is tank and bruno, they are brothers


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice dogs every1


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

50 lb German Short Hair Pointer and My 14 week old 40 lb English Mastiff.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

I love the mastiff ! He is looking good.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

i was looking through some old pics and i found these


















i also found this short vid of him playing with his bed

View My Video


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is my 8 month old British Bulldog "Tank"


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

This is my English Bulldog puppy, Manolito, he's almost 3 months old:

























And this is my Miniature Schnauzer, Sofia, she's 5 years old:


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

found good pic of both of my dogs


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

.


----------



## fisher900 (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's my 1 year old golden retriever purebred!









And herew are on mothers day!









By the way nice dogs everyone!!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

ESPMike...thats a real nice looking dog...very nice..almost looks like a boxer. danger good pics of your dog swimming...if hes acting up you need to teach him the meaning of the word "NO" and let him know you mean business...that will solve your problems...beercan nice boxers...and zippa hes gonna be f*cking huge make sure you take pictures along the way i was suprised how much i forgot. really nice dogs everyone!

edit: JAC that third picture is funny as hell..my dog is a goofus and always sleeps in awkward-ass postions like yours, with his bigass tongue hangin out.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Giving your dog a nice smack (nothing brutal) and saying no really loud usually lets my dogs know that they shouldn't be doing something and they never seem to repeat the undesirable behavior again.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice mastiff my cousin has one its only 6 months and its huge, i will probably get one someday


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

A Real Blue Pit.

My BOY "Chico" Only 14 months.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

my little guy. his name's Pullo.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is Yumi. Don't ask me what kind of dog she is cause I don't know. I found her hiding under a car in a bad neighborhood and I've had her for 2 years.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

badforthesport said:


> A Real Blue Pit.
> 
> My BOY "Chico" Only 14 months.


damn thats a nice dog!


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's my little buddy Toby


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

heres my dog


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thinks the nightmares will return now


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

badforthesport said:


> A Real Blue Pit.
> 
> My BOY "Chico" Only 14 months.


Why the chain for a collar? Please enlighten me as to why you'd choose that over a normal dog collar? I dont think it does much for the image of the breed....do you?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^ I was about to ask the same thing ESPMike, was/is it necessary or just to look cool?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I can tell you for a fact its not necessary. The only purpose it serves is to make pitbulls look even worse in the public eye, and make the owner feel better about themselves. Usually when you see that its the "I need to get myself a tough guy image."


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

my boys pit the god dam cops shot him

(RIP BOLO)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Why would they shoot him?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

those metal chains are pretty helpful

my neighbors pit broke a few harnesses and collars when it uses its full strength to go attack a bird or squirrel


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

check_ya_self said:


> those metal chains are pretty helpful
> 
> my neighbors pit broke a few harnesses and collars when it uses its full strength to go attack a bird or squirrel


my uncle breed rots in england (used to) never needed a huge chain like that.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

not trying to start a fight, but who is anyone to criticize how he SEEMS to treat his dog? if you lived next to him, it'd be different, but seriously, let's not rush to judgement here. so you don't approve of his dog's collar. so what? give the guy the benefit of the doubt. it's one thing dealing with other people who don't like the breed you keep but another when you have other who keep the same breed who sh*t on you for your choice of collar? like i said not trying to start a fight but let's cut the guy a break.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

you got any more pics of the pit? that is my favorite color pit. beautiful dog


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

mdrs said:


> not trying to start a fight, but who is anyone to criticize how he SEEMS to treat his dog? if you lived next to him, it'd be different, but seriously, let's not rush to judgement here. so you don't approve of his dog's collar. so what? give the guy the benefit of the doubt. it's one thing dealing with other people who don't like the breed you keep but another when you have other who keep the same breed who sh*t on you for your choice of collar? like i said not trying to start a fight but let's cut the guy a break.


 Because that isnt a collar, and it can do serious damage to a dog. Help dig a few chain collars out of a dog's neck that have been tied up outside with them and see if you have the same opinion. Also, pits obviously have a terrible reputation. Breed bans are becoming more and more common place due to irresponsible owners, ignorance and bad perception of the breed. The image of a huge chain around a dogs neck gives the perception of a chained vicious animal. It is in no doubt used to make the dog look "tough" for the owner's benefit, but only contributes to the misinformation that pitbulls are an aggressive uncontrollable breed.

So in short, ridiculous chain collars give a bad perception of the breed and can cause major harm to the dog that can require euthanization. I'd love to hear a benefit of using such a collar.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> those metal chains are pretty helpful
> 
> my neighbors pit broke a few harnesses and collars when it uses its full strength to go attack a bird or squirrel


 Sorry but I have to call complete BS here. I have worked with a countless amount of VERY big breeds, and quite a few pitbulls. Pitbulls are very strong dogs, but there is no way in hell a pit will pull so hard it can rip a good, buckle, leather collar. This is the preffered ideal collar for a pitbull:










Any collor works, but that is a perfect collar for a pit, or any other powerful breed for that matter. Really nylon collars are just as good, personal preference. Important its a buckle as well, and not a plastic clip latch. Those will break, easily.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

And so you know Im not full of sh*t, here's a couple of pics of what Im talking about. These arent my pics, but they show what happens when chains are used as collars.

WARNING: GRAPHIC IMAGES OF DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























Or worst case scenario, in playing the chain gets stuck on an object. Especially the case with oversized chains that can snag easily.










Those are some pretty brutal images, but its the reality of what happens very often. Speaking generally in the end any owner can choose to raise their dog how they see fit, but be warned you can face some serious animal cruelty penalties and possible jail time if something like this were to happen to your dog because they weren't wearing a proper collar, or were left chained outside.

Mods I understand if you feel these images need to be removed, and I apoligize if they were too graphic for the site.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

chains as a dog collar =









not bashing you but i just hope you switch to a collar made for dogs


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

after learnig about the harm a chain can cause, i would never put one on my dog ( if i ever get one that is )


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont misunderstand that to mean choke chains. Choker collars are a valuable and almost essential training tool. But they should be taken off immediately ofter you are done using them for training or walking, and just leave on the dogs regular leather or nylon collar, which should also have their name-tag with your address, and their rabies vaccination tag.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not here to comment on this chain thing.
Im actually here to say theres alot of nice dogs out there.
BadForTheSport, That pit is awesome.
Clean looking dog.


----------

